# ISP claims my email is sending out spam?



## Pandanus (Jun 2, 2009)

My ISP Adam Internet contacted me today and told me my email through them has been sending out Spam and that if the problem isn't resolved they will have to disconnect me until it is fixed.

Does anyone know how to remedy this without having to resort to a total reformat (I have 2 machines and a Laptop through a router)

Thanks.


----------



## williamkidd (May 19, 2009)

Hi Pandanus,

Have you already run antivirus scans on all three systems (w/updated AV programs)? If you don't have AV on each of your systems then you may want to try an online scan such as Panda or Kaspersky. They won't remove the virus, if there is one, but they should tell you where there's a problem. You can then remove any infected systems from the network temporarily so that you do not get cut off by your ISP.


----------



## Pandanus (Jun 2, 2009)

So far I have run CA, Adaware, Spybot which are the norm on the 3 machines and today have installed and run Windows Defender, CCCleaner and Multi Virus Cleaner 2009.

Of note, one machine with CCCleaner came up 300mb of junk on it to be deleted, and the Laptop came with a whopping 2 gig.

Any idea how this got into my ISP email?


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Pandanus,

Please follow the instructions in our sticky topic *New Instructions - Read This Before Posting for Malware Removal Help*.


----------

